# WES document submission



## Pjk_expat (Mar 24, 2013)

Hello,
Have a query on WES evaluation of bachelors degree from one of the Indian university.Do I need to mail the degree certificate directly to WES or the official transcripts that would be sent by the university is enough? One of the private consultant informed that there is no need for applicant to send any docs to WES directly.

I have requested for the official transcrpits from the university (cochin university)
To be sent to WES. 

Thanks in advance
Prasanth


----------



## colchar (Oct 25, 2011)

Pjk_expat said:


> Hello,
> Have a query on WES evaluation of bachelors degree from one of the Indian university.Do I need to mail the degree certificate directly to WES or the official transcripts that would be sent by the university is enough? One of the private consultant informed that there is no need for applicant to send any docs to WES directly.
> 
> I have requested for the official transcrpits from the university (cochin university)
> ...



What does WES say?


----------



## WestCoastCanadianGirl (Mar 17, 2012)

Pjk_expat said:


> Hello,
> Have a query on WES evaluation of bachelors degree from one of the Indian university.Do I need to mail the degree certificate directly to WES or the official transcripts that would be sent by the university is enough? One of the private consultant informed that there is no need for applicant to send any docs to WES directly.
> 
> I have requested for the official transcrpits from the university (cochin university)
> ...


If there is "... no need for applicant to send any docs to WES directly," then how do you expect WES to be able to evaluate the documents?

They cannot evaluate what they don't have.


----------



## Pjk_expat (Mar 24, 2013)

*Wes docs*

Hi,
University will send the transcripts directly to WES which i beleive could be used for evaluation. But wanted to know if a copy of degree certificate need to be sent by me directly to WES as well.

If any one who has already done WES evaluation recently can help that would be great.

Thanks
Prasanth


----------



## xxxxxxxxxxxxxsssagi (May 21, 2013)

Pjk_expat said:


> Hi,
> University will send the transcripts directly to WES which i beleive could be used for evaluation. But wanted to know if a copy of degree certificate need to be sent by me directly to WES as well.
> 
> If any one who has already done WES evaluation recently can help that would be great.
> ...


Yes, the degree certificate is required to be sent to WES. You need to send it to WES diirectly otherwise your evaluation requested would remain in "Waiting for required documents" status.


----------



## Pjk_expat (Mar 24, 2013)

*Wes doc*



sssagi said:


> Yes, the degree certificate is required to be sent to WES. You need to send it to WES diirectly otherwise your evaluation requested would remain in "Waiting for required documents" status.


Thank you so much..one more clarification needed.
Should the degree certificate copy should be attested/notarized?
Do we need to send it separately? Or can it be included in the same package as transcripts. I have asked my university to include a copy of degree certificate in the package as well.

Thanks again..


----------



## xxxxxxxxxxxxxsssagi (May 21, 2013)

Pjk_expat said:


> Thank you so much..one more clarification needed.
> Should the degree certificate copy should be attested/notarized?* Not required.*
> Do we need to send it separately? Or can it be included in the same package as transcripts. I have asked my university to include a copy of degree certificate in the package as well.
> *If it is in the same package then no need to send it separately.*
> ...


Pls find replies inline.


----------

